# Leisure battery problem.



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

My 2 year old van has a NuMax leaisure batery which seems to be on its last legs. When I stop driving, the voltage is about 13 volts but within an hour of using only a few lights, the voltage drops to 10 volts and then stays there. Am I right in thinking that one of the cells has an internal short. 

I just dread going back to the dealer because they will say "its all my fault, or you have not doen this or not done that etc". Anything to weasle out of a warranty claim. 

Anyone had a similar experience.

Regards

John C

Wild Camping on Barra and the sun is shining.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Take it back, the battery should not pack up this soon, and I don't think you could have done any damage (unless you tried really hard) some batteries have a 3 year warranty.

Kev.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree with Kev,

Take it back. The dealer will send it back to the manufacturer so he won't be out of pocket.

I would first just check that you haven't run dry of distilled water though : That could be embarassing.....


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

John, I have the same van (as you know) from the same Dealer. My Numax failed in exactly that way after only 6 months...took it back and really had to cause a fuss, but they replaced it. Three months later, the replacement Numax did the same !! So, huge argument and they VERY reluctantly they replaced again...but enough was enough, I'd made my point, and bought an Elecsol 105aH, 5 year warranty, absolutely superb...costly, but not a glitch since  

Incidentally, my Numax only had 12 month Warranty....i'm guessing yours has too. They say its NOT part of the actual van warranty, as its fitted on arrival at the dealer.

cheers,
Les


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

Rocles said:


> John, I have the same van (as you know) from the same Dealer. My Numax failed in exactly that way after only 6 months...took it back and really had to cause a fuss, but they replaced it. Three months later, the replacement Numax did the same !! So, huge argument and they VERY reluctantly they replaced again...but enough was enough, I'd made my point, and bought an Elecsol 105aH, 5 year warranty, absolutely superb...costly, but not a glitch since
> 
> Incidentally, my Numax only had 12 month Warranty....i'm guessing yours has too. They say its NOT part of the actual van warranty, as its fitted on arrival at the dealer.
> 
> ...


I have just had a reply from my "non favourite motorhome dealer" who must remain anonymous due to pending legal action and he has confirmed that the battery has only a two year warranty and mine is 2 years and 4 months.

Beginning to think that Numax batteries are crap so going to put out a post to see if other members have had the same problem.

However one thought is that it could be the charger that Explorer group is wrecking the batteries.

Regards
John C

PS Does your van judder? if so have you had any remedial work done on it.


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> I agree with Kev,
> 
> Take it back. The dealer will send it back to the manufacturer so he won't be out of pocket.
> 
> I would first just check that you haven't run dry of distilled water though : That could be embarassing.....


Good point but I did check that but if you believe the crap they put out, these batteries should never need topping up as they have all sorts of chemical magic to recombine the Oxygen and the Hydrogen. OK I don't believe it either!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

> Regards
> John C
> PS Does your van judder? if so have you had any remedial work done on it.


No, it doesn't, thankfully. Only work has been Peugeot's standard recalls for Water ingress mods and two ECU software updates.

Les


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

Rocles said:


> > Regards
> > John C
> > PS Does your van judder? if so have you had any remedial work done on it.
> 
> ...


Weird, my van which is a 2007 but actually built in Oct 2006 juddered to Olympic standards but has improved slightly after about 2000 miles since the gearbox ratio was changed.

Regards

John C


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Our van has two Elecsols and we have been off mains more than a few times - however, ooohps we lent one of ours to a friend whose 'van was poorly and I think he cooked a cell! However it was replaced under warranty!?!


----------

